# Need a little circular saw advice



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Just found out my son-in-law's 12 year old circular saw (corded) died on him last week end. Just so happens his birthday is next week - funny how that works.

For just doing work around the house do I get him corded or battery?
Battery would have to be a Dewalt 6 1/2" 18v since he has a few Dewalt's with batteries and charger. Corded could be most anything - and would be a 7 1/4". 

Any ideas?

HJ


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

for circs I'm a big fan of Milwaukee...smooth, power, adjustable handle...

Suspicious timing ?


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Bosch, all day long! 
Corded for sure. 
https://www.boschtools.com/ca/en/boschtools-ocs/circular-saws-cs10-27833-p/
Also available in a left handed version.
Very quiet operation and comfortable to hold.


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

My first circular saw was a Montgomery Wards special (relegated to cutting blocks with abrasive disc until it died). I replaced it with a Rockwell which I thought was a really great saw (as apparently did the person who stole it). Replaced that with a Porter Cable which does a great job breaking down plywood using a straightedge and Oldham blade (can't say enough good about that blade). I now have a Makita 7-1/4" set up to use as a track saw and also a Milwaukee which I use on a different brand of track. Of the three, the Milwaukee runs the quietest and smoothest, and gives very clean cuts on plywood if used with the appropriate blade (not had too much luck with the Diable thin kerf blades).


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Track saw  
Jus kiddn ,
but geez I hate battery operated circular saws . Maybe because our company cheaped out and went with a crafsman . It was only 14v and it sure didn't cut much before it calved . 
Hopefully these newer ones are better


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

corded... hands down.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Kind of depends on what he's using it for, but if it is a conventional saw, I have and like my Makita. But mostly I use my 18v DeWalt. If I were buying a battery operated saw again, it would be a Bosch, but that brand choice is true for most replacement tools. The potability of the DC circ saw is a gigantic plus for me. Get one with a 20v battery, the new type, unless he already has some tools with another type, brand or voltage batteries. The advantage of the 7.5 circ saw is raw power and half an inch deeper cut. But I love working with the lighter and quite powerful 6.5 inch saw. I often break down sheet goods while still on the truck and for that, the battery operated saw is a delight. The blade is very narrow kerf, and it is really easy to keep straight on a simple straight edge jig.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Since he has DeWalt 18v already, you could buy the "naked" version which comes without a battery. For Christmas, get him more batteries. If he likes cordless, he will appreciate the DeWalt. Nice machine.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

BTW, a battery rebuild shop will let him keep using the 18v system for many years.

Further, I have trouble at my age handling an aggressive circular saw. Just too heavy. That and the fact I already had some 18v tools (jig and reciprocating saw), the DeWalt unit was an obvious choice. If I were beginning again, it would be Bosch, but that is not my situation.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Leaning towards a corded, since it's what he had and it'd be for around the house and garage - plenty of juice available.

Plus, it's cheaper.

HJ


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Nickp said:


> for circs I'm a big fan of Milwaukee...smooth, power, adjustable handle...
> 
> Suspicious timing ?


yup....
then Bosch...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DesertRatTom said:


> Since he has DeWalt 18v already, you could buy the "naked" version which comes without a battery. For Christmas, get him more batteries. If he likes cordless, he will appreciate the DeWalt. Nice machine.


he'd like the Bosch cordless even more...


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> he'd like the Bosch cordless even more...


 @Stick486 This is a gift so I'm just suggesting options. Surely the Bosch is a better saw, but the DeWalt is no slouch and he may appreciate not having to have two kinds of batteries.


----------



## coxhaus (Jul 18, 2011)

I consider battery circular saws, light portable saws. I have a 28 volt Milwaukee circular saw. Since I have their sawzall and torque wrench which are 28 volt also. The sawzall works great but my circular saw can not keep up with my worm drive skill saw. The best thing I used my battery circular saw on was rebuilding my privacy fence. I have a large lot and it was nice not trying string extension cords out to the fence.

I vote corded.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Well,

I found a Milwaukee corded 15 amp 7 1/4" Tilt-Lok for $129 - free 2 day shipping. Also comes with it's own plastic molded case (he's a neat nerd). Good enough for now. Maybe down the pike and he proves himself "worthy" and my daughter is still happy I'll spring for a little higher priced thing or two. Hell, he makes more than the wife and I combined times 2. He should pay me to get it for him. But, he's also "fiscally responsible" - so this should do it.

Thanx for the input.

HJ


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

kp91 said:


> corded... hands down.


Totally agree. My two sons use battery powered, but that's because they work on job sites with no electric power available. I have power available and go with corded, period. My first circular saw was a cheap B&D, bought in probably 1975. And I still have it, and still use it. Tough little bugger, just keeps going, and going. :smile:
Corded are less expensive to buy, are more powerful, don't need batteries charged, and don't have batteries that die. If I want non-corded, I have a couple of handsaws.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

honesttjohn said:


> Well,
> 
> I found a Milwaukee corded 15 amp 7 1/4" Tilt-Lok for $129 - free 2 day shipping. Also comes with it's own plastic molded case (he's a neat nerd). Good enough for now. Maybe down the pike and he proves himself "worthy" and my daughter is still happy I'll spring for a little higher priced thing or two. Hell, he makes more than the wife and I combined times 2. He should pay me to get it for him. But, he's also "fiscally responsible" - so this should do it.
> 
> ...


that saw won't need an upgrade...
it's a premium tool..


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Thanx, Stick!

Makes me feel better.

HJ


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

honesttjohn said:


> Thanx, Stick!
> 
> Makes me feel better.
> 
> HJ


I have that saw...
it is one rugged hard working mother...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Milwaukee pretty much had the contractor's tool market sewed up at one time and still do very well in that market. They earned that position fair and square. I recently bought a Milwaukee 18v brushless drill/ impact combo and got a free circ saw with the deal. I didn't think I would use it that much but it's starting to prove me wrong. That little saw is a joy to use and has decent power.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> ...I recently bought a Milwaukee 18v brushless drill/ impact combo and got a free circ saw with the deal. I didn't think I would use it that much but it's starting to prove me wrong. That little saw is a joy to use and has decent power.


I believe that DC motors are more powerful than equivalent sized AC motors. Anyone know if that's true? I do know DC produces more torque, which I imagine helps it power through wood. AC can produce more RPMs, which can be geared down for torque, and that DC motors use brushes. 

I know I really love using the DeWalt and keep a number of batteries on hand. I also use the matching reciprocating saw to trim trees and limbs in Fall and Winter. Much easier than messing with a gas powered chain saw. 

Besides that, it's bright yellow! I like that color. :grin:


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DesertRatTom said:


> I believe that DC motors are more powerful than equivalent sized AC motors. Anyone know if that's true? I do know DC produces more torque, which I imagine helps it power through wood. AC can produce more RPMs, which can be geared down for torque, and that DC motors use brushes.
> 
> I know I really love using the DeWalt and keep a number of batteries on hand. I also use the matching reciprocating saw to trim trees and limbs in Fall and Winter. Much easier than messing with a gas powered chain saw.
> 
> Besides that, it's bright yellow! I like that color. :grin:


google is your friend on motors... 
and when you upgrade to blue you'll have made it to the top..
and there are brushless DC motors use routinely in cordless tools...


----------



## AndyL (Jun 3, 2011)

I really like my 18V Makita cordless. It's done every job I've asked of it admirably. The portability is a huge plus for me because where I store my stock there's no power, and it's much easier to carry the saw to the stock than carry sheets of plywood to where I have power as I used to. But of course a corded saw will cut faster, deeper and cheaper.

You really want at least 2 batteries with a cordless saw, so you can have one on charge while you use the other. For that reason I'd recommend getting a Dewalt that's compatible with his existing batteries if you decide to go down the cordless route.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

honesttjohn said:


> Well,
> 
> I found a Milwaukee corded 15 amp 7 1/4" Tilt-Lok for $129 - free 2 day shipping. Also comes with it's own plastic molded case (he's a neat nerd). Good enough for now. Maybe down the pike and he proves himself "worthy" and my daughter is still happy I'll spring for a little higher priced thing or two. Hell, he makes more than the wife and I combined times 2. He should pay me to get it for him. But, he's also "fiscally responsible" - so this should do it.
> 
> ...


Good choice...will never need to replace it...nothing like the sound of a Milwaukee in the morning...


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

In my opinion a battery operated tool of any kind isn't a good choice if you don't use it very often. The batteries go bad while not using the tool. Hold on guys don't kill me yet. I do have three battery operated drills and love them. I do think battery operated tools are worth it if you use them on a very regular bases.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

whew...
saw visions of you staked out over an ant hill with a green fire to follow...


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> whew...
> saw visions of you stalked out over an ant hill with a green fire to follow...


...ant hill wouldn't be a first...but never had to wait for a green...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Nickp said:


> ...ant hill wouldn't be a first...but never had to wait for a green...


just being a nice guy getting the ants to leave him alone.........


----------



## David Dickson (Oct 30, 2015)

*Corded Bosch*

For me, it would be corded, and Bosch. :smile:


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

David Dickson said:


> For me, it would be corded, and Bosch. :smile:


2nd choice over Milwaukee...


----------



## coxhaus (Jul 18, 2011)

DesertRatTom said:


> I know I really love using the DeWalt and keep a number of batteries on hand. I also use the matching reciprocating saw to trim trees and limbs in Fall and Winter. Much easier than messing with a gas powered chain saw.
> 
> :


I concur. You know before I had my battery sawzall I was looking for a small chain saw for trimming branches and small firewood logs which ended up too long. I don't have those thoughts any more now that I have used my battery sawzall. The sawzall is also a lot easier on a latter than a chain saw. I would think the small chain saw would be faster, but for what I cut the sawzall is prefect. Worst case is I get out the big chain saw and go at it. The problem with the big chain saw is the teeth are so aggressive small branches bounce off and don't cut well.

Buy a package of pruning blades. They work great for live trees.


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

I would never buy a battery circular saw, there are some site reasons why you would have one 'like on site template making with thin material' but there is no way that a battery saw would be worth having for home and workshop use. N


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

I had an old B&D for a long time, then when I started building my kitchen cabinets, I wanted a new saw (bearing had some play in the old B&D), so I purchased this Porter Cable, and put a Freud Diablo blade on it and I love it!! Cuts straight and smooth running!!


----------



## Northerner26 (Jan 2, 2010)

DesertRatTom said:


> Since he has DeWalt 18v already, you could buy the "naked" version which comes without a battery. For Christmas, get him more batteries. If he likes cordless, he will appreciate the DeWalt. Nice machine.


im with Tom, if he already has some Dewalt tools with batteries and if he doesnt make a bunch of cuts then get him a saw without a battery. that way if he doesnt like it your not out much and if he does like it, he already has batteries for it and you can get him more for Christmas.

i know i love my Dewalt saw.

good luck!


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Interesting discussion as always. 

One key point , at least to me, that I did not see mentioned (apology in advance if I overlooked it) is the blade/motor positions on these saws. My battery operated Dewalt DC390 has the motor on the right blade on the left in contrast to all the other circular saws I've owned including my current PC 347 where the motor is on the left, blade on the right. Perhaps this is not an issue for others but in my case old habits die hard and I find the operation of the 390 awkward at times. Having said that I still like the DC 390.

I would also echo the comments from Tom and Lee re using the battery powered sawzall as a pruner. A great choice, particularly with the special blades.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> 2nd choice over Milwaukee...


Not for this cowboy. Access to a _great_ customer Service depot is a priority for me. Been down the Milwaukee road and I'm still walking...
By the way, since I'm picking on you anyway, Stick ...
_"and when you upgrade to blue you'll have made it to the top.."_
-Stick

So that'd be _Makita_ blue then? >


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

DaninVan said:


> Not for this cowboy. Access to a _great_ customer Service depot is a priority for me. Been down the Milwaukee road and I'm still walking...
> By the way, since I'm picking on you anyway, Stick ...
> _"and when you upgrade to blue you'll have made it to the top.."_
> -Stick
> ...


Ouch !!!!!!!! Fight back Stick!!!!!!

Brown truck showed up this afternoon with the Milwaukee. Ordered it Monday nite. If he doesn't want it I can replace my old Skil, but I bet he takes it.

HJ


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

honesttjohn said:


> Ouch !!!!!!!! Fight back Stick!!!!!!
> 
> Brown truck showed up this afternoon with the Milwaukee. Ordered it Monday nite. If he doesn't want it I can replace my old Skil, but I bet he takes it.
> 
> HJ


if that's the best he's got it'd be a waste of time to make popcorn..


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

heheheh...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

watching that is one thing but knowing something like that exist is 'nother whole mater entirely...


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

honesttjohn said:


> If he doesn't want it I can replace my old Skil.......
> HJ


do I detect an ulterior motive?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

honesttjohn said:


> If he doesn't want it I can replace my old Skil, but I bet he takes it.
> 
> HJ


just give him the Skill and you keep the Milwaukee...
it's a no brainer..


----------



## Ray Newman (Mar 9, 2009)

Why not just inform your son that you will buy him a saw for his birthday?

Then plan a trip to local tool emporia, so he can examine and handle the various saws and decide on what will work/feels best for him.

Buying a tool is a "personal thing" and ergonomics, blade position, ease of use and position of the power switch, etc., are important.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

kp91 said:


> do I detect an ulterior motive?


No, not really ........ I'm trying to build a Milwaukee 18v set. But I wouldn't send it back, either
******************************************************

just give him the Skill and you keep the Milwaukee...
it's a no brainer..Stick

I like him too much for that ........ so far. But a good idea.

*****************************************************
Why not just inform your son that you will buy him a saw for his birthday?

Then plan a trip to local tool emporia, so he can examine and handle the various saws and decide on what will work/feels best for him.

Buying a tool is a "personal thing" and ergonomics, blade position, ease of use and position of the power switch, etc., are important. - Ray


Not enuff time - plus it's not that big a deal. I was going to just get him a gift card and let him get what he wants. But I don't think he knows what he wants. You know how those high strung execs are.

HJ


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Got it figured out.

I'm going to offer him his choice. The bright shiny red Milwaukee I have here or I'll ship him a Dewalt cordless if he'd rather. 

And I'll keep the Milwaukee.

Either way ...... the Milwaukee ain't going back.

Win Win

HJ


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

I take it you like that Milwaukee...


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Good positive thinking, John...you're gonna like that Milwaukee...


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Ah. A satisfactory solution indeed.


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

I know I'm late to this but minimum 7 1/4" corded circ. It's an all purpose saw allowing one to work most woods and easily handles 2X4 at 45°. 

Up to the early 90s I would suggest A Skilsaw, I worked for and with enough framers to try all the brands current at the time. I bought my 1st 8" Skilsaw in 81 then 2 more over the yrs. All 3 ran till the early 00s. The only issue I had with them was the triggers. But, they had torque like no bodies business, the toughest heaviest beds, the edges of the bed was curled to add added rigidity and the saws were heavy, none of the limp wristed sissy framers liked using them, (which meant they were abused less). 

Somewhere along the line Bosch bought Skil and the Skil line fell apart seems par for the course in business. But Bosch did something that saved them in my book, they incorporated the best aspects of the Skil line into the Bosch line. I Have 2 8" Bosch circs, wider more stable bed using the Skil tech to stiffen it up and the torque.

I have one 3 3/8" Mak cordless saw, it's one and only use was cedar shingle gable and cheek work. When in use I had one battery in and one charging always. Same goes for all the cordless drills, while they provide the cordless feature they lack in charge longevity.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

*I don't get the Milwaukee*

Gave son-in-law the Milwaukee corded CS and explained that if he'd rather have the DeWalt cordless I would get one sent to him and I'd keep the Milwaukee. He looked at me kind of wierd like and said "no" - what he had in his hand was just what he wanted and needed. So......... guess I'll try to change blades on my old Skil again. Anybody got a good idea how to loosen those arbors?

HJ

Darn!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

left or right blade...
rhetorical wasn't it...


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Blade's on the right -- motor on the left.

Thought they were all like that!

Original blae from the early 80's --- kinda dull now even with the big teeth - just used it for rough stuff. Got a new blade - can't get the old one off.

HJ


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

lower the blade...
put the blade in a vise..
use a 6 point box wrench or socket..
tighten the screw 1/8 turn (max) w/ a rap on the wrench w/ a mallet...
remove retainer bolt...
use never seize when you put back in..
right bladed saws are usually right hand thread...


----------

